# Why are black cats less popular than other colours?



## Enfys (20 March 2013)

My local Rescue centre says that black cats are 80% less likely to be adopted than any other colour - why?


----------



## here_i_am (20 March 2013)

Because they're not as "pretty" as the white ones or the torti ones or the tabby ones... 
I worked at a Cats Protection adoption centre for a couple of years. If we had a litter of 'pretty' kittens in, there'd be fights over them! The blacks & most black&whites were ignored (white & black ones were ok though!). If the litter was mixed (ie with pretties AND blacks, we'd pair a black with a pretty & say they had to go together!  
Same with the adults - few people looked twice at them. Such a shame because they were often the friendliest  You'd get some idiots who'd say things like "oh no - black cats scare me!" :/ People mostly chose looks over personality. We rehomed the sporn of Satan once because she was a pretty ginger Persian! If she'd have been black, she'd have ended up on a farm. 
Basically, People are just idiots!


----------



## Lacuna (20 March 2013)

Agreed with points above - similar thing happens in greyhound rescue I'm told. Apparently black is boring.

A friend in America volunteers at a cat shelter and they take advantage of Black History Month to highlight black cats that have been there a while.Funnily enough she has two that have snuck home with her, guess what colour they are? (One is part maine **** and is gorgeous)


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 March 2013)

I would love a black cat.


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 March 2013)

I love black cats, we had a very handsome lad but he was unfortunately killed on the road.  When we eventually decided it was time for another we made a point of not having black as we didn't want to be reminded of him.  We now have a tortie and a tabby, the tortie is crazy , not sure if I would ever have one again!  My daughter currently has 2 black kittens that she is fostering, when the vets practice did a feature on them and some other coloured kittens it was the coloured ones who were rehomed.  She has now persuaded(bullied) her dad to take on the little black ones though.


----------



## millhouse (20 March 2013)

I had two black cats - brothers.  They were rescued from a litter born in a back garden in the pouring rain several years ago.  Sadly one got killed, but the other is a truly handsome chap, but very naughty.  He doesn't get on with my other tabby cat, and life can be traumatic at times!!


----------



## Umbongo (20 March 2013)

I love black cats, in fact I also prefer black dogs and horses too.

I have a black cat and he is the best cat I have ever had. Unfortunatley a lot of people go by looks and unusual colours/markings without sometimes going by the animals personality. My black cat is a typical fat boy, loves a belly rub and sleeps in bed with me. My brothers cat is a very striking tabby with spots on her belly. I don't get on with her at all!

TBH though when my black cat was a kitten he was a bit sketchy looking!


----------



## PorkChop (20 March 2013)

I love black cats, I have one at the moment, they look lovely and sleek.  Mine doesn't have a spot of white on her


----------



## dunthing (20 March 2013)

I've always gone for black cats, especially the ones with green eyes. They're beautiful. I have developed an allergy to cats now so I have a black Lab instead!!


----------



## GinaGeo (20 March 2013)

Our black cats have always been the softest friendliest of the bunch.  We've a ginger, who's vocal and is a character but affection's on his own terms, his brother who was lovely was all black, but was unforunately killed on the road by our old house.  A black cat who's soft as grease, wouldn't say boo to a goose and is like a rag doll. And a slovenly black and white who is a lovely character is lazy!

I'd go for black cats over any other colour!


----------



## rockysmum (20 March 2013)

Perhaps we subconsciously  still associate them with bad luck and witchcraft


----------



## Littlelegs (20 March 2013)

The only thing that puts me off black cats is the fact a driver can't see them at night, which means a reflective collar, & I'm not keen on collars. I wouldn't turn down an older one, but if I was picking from a litter, I'd probably choose an easier to spot colour. Not just blacks though, I think the same of very dark tabbys & very dark greys that are v hard to spot at night.


----------



## SuperH (20 March 2013)

I like black cats I think they look smart.

At the moment we have two tabby, one an odd sort of tabby ish and white, a brown and an orange.  They are working farm cats and I picked them up for free from some stables when they were kittens, orange and brown came first, then the three tabbys about a year later.  Would have had them whatever colour they were as long as they can catch rats!  We name our cats by colour so a black one would be good next to avoid further tabby confusion.

Both my friends who had house cats had black ones, they did both have white legs though.  I didn't realise black cats were unpopular, I was told they were lucky.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 March 2013)

I only take on blacks if I can cos I know they are less popular (weird they are the most beautiful), also we live well away from any roads (we live on a track) so no traffic worries)


----------



## Fransurrey (20 March 2013)

I also think black cats are the most beautiful. My black kitty was the most friendly cat you could ever meet. Couldn't get through the door without him jumping onto my shoulder and nesting around my neck. I did everything with him like that, even gardening. I do keep being tempted by other black kitties, but since he was pts, Rosco seems happier, so I'm holding out. I don't get the prejudice, I really don't. I love black and white ones, too.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (20 March 2013)

I have been adopted by a small Black She Cat about 4 years ago the only cat in the Neighbourhood that my Tabbi Polydactyl Tom doesnt want to Beat Up.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 March 2013)

Didn't Postman Pat and his Black and White cat make black cats popular a few years back ? I didn't realise black cats were less likely to be homes.

After I've moved house I'll be toddling down to the cat's refuge for a couple of cats, I don't care if they're the ugliest, mankiest cats ever, I'll take the ones they choose because they're all lovely.


----------



## CLM (20 March 2013)

I have one totally black, semi long haired, and he is the most beautiful cat ever.  Do agree though, he is hard to see in the dark, and has a habit of sleeping on the stairs, I could do with some hi-vis for him.  I tried him with a collar but that was absolutely unacceptable.  
When we chose him the rspca lady said that most people won't take black cats because they are unlucky/boring, and time after time they are passed over for not so nice, but more colourful cats. Not him though, we were the first people to see him, the combination of a purring, cuddly cat who was also shaking with fear was irresistible.


----------



## abitodd (20 March 2013)

rockysmum said:



			Perhaps we subconsciously  still associate them with bad luck and witchcraft   

Click to expand...

I read somewhere that a completely black cat is very rare. Most black cats have a patch of white fur somewhere,even if its only a few white hairs on the tummy. All completely black cats were considered to be witches familiars and were killed. If a cat had a few white hairs it would be spared and therefore live to breed more with a few white hairs.

My black with a tiny bit of white cat is the sweetest cat I have ever known. My partner spotted her in the middle of a fast B road when she was just a kitten. He stopped his landrover and crept up on her(she was eating beetles and oblivious) He lunged at her,grabbed her scruff.She attached firmly to his goolies with sharper than expected claws. He eventually unpicked her and plonked her in the landrover......she proceeded to hiss,spit and rufuse him entry to his vehicle. He nodded casually to concerned passing motorists or told them.....'I'm fine,but the cat won't let me back in'
He eventually got back in. The small kitten had hidden behind the labrador so bought her home. She was obviously a wild/feral kitten. Her 1st 'motion' was beetle husks. However she was clever and it only took 2 hours for her to learn to eat raw meat offered by a human hand and 4 hours to learn to take chocolate digestives from my mouth. 
She has learned to be a very domestic cat(the only thing she will not tolerate is being touched when outside,in case she gets picked up and captured again) and still adores dogs. Our terrier had puppies earlier this year and she is the best auntie ever.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 March 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Because they're not as "pretty" as the white ones or the torti ones or the tabby ones... 

Click to expand...

I have one black and white cat and one white cat. I'd honestly rather have a black cat than a torti or a tabby one though! I personally realllly don't like them colours! (Not that I'd discount one as a pet over it, obviously!) 

How bizarre


----------



## duckling (21 March 2013)

I like pretty much any cat, but I do really like a good chunky black cat, they're always so handsome  We had Victor Meldrew p) when I was younger, he came from Battersea and was aged between 3 and 5 when we got him. He'd been there over a year with no interest, yet had such a character - he was so vocal you could hold conversations with him and loved a fuss, he'd dribble all over your lap when he was happy or curl up around your head on the pillow in bed  He did have a grumpy streak (as per the name - it came with him!) but it was more him sulking in a corner, he never struck out or scratched.

A local rescue centre did a campaign a while back, Ali G style, 'Is it coz I is black?'! The posters had funny descriptions and photos of the cats with bling or caps photoshopped onto them  I think it worked quite well for them finding homes for some long-term black cat residents as the posters were so funny!


----------



## poppet (21 March 2013)

Awe. I love my two black cats.  Only rubbish thing is I can never get any decent photos of them.


----------



## ester (22 March 2013)

my black cat sporting his summer ginger look  and trying to be a panther  







pic courtesy of Santa_Claus


----------



## Asha (22 March 2013)

This is what Bob thinks about those people who dont like black cats







Hes super friendly, and usually eats mice like people eat creme eggs

Although hes in the bad books today, as  I found a mouse in one of the stables today so ran and got Bob,( after much shrieking). He just walked off Clearly not in the mood today.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 March 2013)

I love black cats! (and have one  ) I personally find tabbys and gingers a bit more boring as they are so common.

but I love all cats so they are all beautiful to me


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 March 2013)

oh and..


----------



## TRECtastic (22 March 2013)

i love black cats , here is my black cat gabriel





loving the other pics of black cats as well


----------



## NikkiF (22 March 2013)

It is sadly true that many people prefer the 'prettier' cats. I've had cats for many years and used to foster as well. Usually used to end up keeping the black ones cos nobody wanted them!

I actually found myself a few months ago catless for the first time in over 30 yrs so toddled off to the local CPL. Having been involved in both cat and dog rescue I wanted to give a home to some middle aged cats as they would tend to be overlooked. I have to confess they had several litters of 3-4 mth old kittens, some of whom were absolutely stunning. But I stayed strong and brought home two 7 yr olds who had come in together. One female, Tabitha, who is very pretty, tabby and white, but is quite reserved. The other, a male, called Jet, is black and an absolute sweety, loves his cuddles, talks a lot and has spent today poking his head out of the catflap, then glaring at me as if the white stuff is all my fault


----------



## pines of rome (22 March 2013)

This is my little black cat Sidney, sadly he has a thyroid problem and kidney failure!
He is a dear little boy, so loving, so hopefully his meds will keep him with me for as long as possible!


----------



## Stroppy Mare (22 March 2013)

I'm afraid when I chose my cats we were given them as they were the wildest of the litters, one just so happened to be a black female and the other a black and white male. Wouldn't say these were particularly feral now, but they are yard cats. Wouldn't swap them for the world, and I love them even more for their personalities as well as their colouring.

Someone didn't go to 'how to put a cat together school' clearly... (Lol!)











'High five!'


----------



## Umbongo (22 March 2013)

This is my handsome man, although he only has one eye now...I think he looks very distinguished!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (22 March 2013)

Umbongo said:



			This is my handsome man, although he only has one eye now...I think he looks very distinguished! 











Click to expand...

Beautiful boy! in fact they are all gorgeous! I have been catless for 15 months now and hate it. I had a black boy with some white and a white boy with some black. both chunky, vocal snuggle bums. the black boy was an awesome stealth hunter too.


----------



## Sarah_K (22 March 2013)

This is The Doom:







I've had her for 7 years- she came grotesquely overweight from an animal shelter. Apparently she was worse before they put her on a diet. She'd been caught as a stray behind a row of take away's, been living on pizza and curry for a few months. She'd also been rehomed twice and brought back before I got her as she didn't like children. Strange as she's never lifted a paw to my niece, but then my niece knows how to behave around cats. 

She's both simultaneously affectionate and grumpy. Definitely lets you know when she's had enough stroking etc. Unfortunately, I've had problem with the electrics in my house, so she's been living at my parents for the last 3 months. I miss my furry alarm clock! She's coming home this week though- YAY! The Doom's hobbies include, sleeping, pooping in her litter tray just as I'm getting ready for bed, eating my food and limping when she's hungry. £300 of vets fee's to tell me that there's nothing wrong with her leg. She also managed to get tangled up in the blinds and pulled them down! She was still wrapped up in them when I got home. 

Personally, no cat colours put me off. Only one I think would do would be a congenitally deaf white cat if I lived near a busy road. I'll never understand people who look at a kitten/cat and don't want them because of the colour. Surely it's personality thats important.

ETA: all the cats in this thread are beautiful. I'd have each and every one of 'em!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (22 March 2013)

I adopted 2 black cats, brother & sister from CPL. Last year I re-homed another female also black  I have 3 black cats & love them to bits.  I grew up with a black cat & when she passed away I was allowed to chose a kitten from a litter....yep another black cat...   I am going to turn into a crazy cat lady  Beautiful pictures of your lovely cats


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 March 2013)

abitodd said:



			I read somewhere that a completely black cat is very rare. Most black cats have a patch of white fur somewhere,even if its only a few white hairs on the tummy. 

I was curious about this and have fully inspected Blackie "I Have a Rare Cat" no white anywhere.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## elliebrewer98 (23 March 2013)

abitodd said:



			I read somewhere that a completely black cat is very rare. Most black cats have a patch of white fur somewhere,even if its only a few white hairs on the tummy. All completely black cats were considered to be witches familiars and were killed. If a cat had a few white hairs it would be spared and therefore live to breed more with a few white hairs.

Our terrier had puppies earlier this year and she is the best auntie ever.
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Our cat was pure black, not a spot of white to be seen She was a proper lady who wasn't afraid to tell you what for! When I was little almost everybody we knew had been scratched by Cleo, so luckily when my little brother came along she had mellowed a lot. She was pts 10th December 2008 aged 16, Christmas was her favourite time of year so we put up the christmas tree early so she could have one last play with the baubles... She certainly was a special cat, we alwyas joked she could be a witch's because she was so secretive and proud

That picture is sooo cute, it must be lovely to watch them interacting like that!


----------



## daydreamer (23 March 2013)

I had no idea black cats were less popular. We have a black cat that my OH got for me. OH chose him as all the other kittens were sleeping and "looked boring" whilst ours was chasing the mum round biting her tail and generally being naughty. He is an extremely naughty cat, either up to mischief or sleeping. Officially he is called Miles but we just call him "naughty cat" all the time! 

He is a monster too, always off the standard growth chart when he was a kitten (erm, yes we weighed him weekly!) and now he weighs about 8kg! He is a little overweight but not massively so and he is on a diet!

Here he is as a very cute kitten.


----------



## cptrayes (23 March 2013)

I confess 

I've just taken on Skratch and Snyph, a tortie and a grey/black tabbie, 3 months old,  and I told the rescue centre that I put my name down for kittens with that I was interested in anything except a black or black and white.

I have had a black and he was great looking, but he was also the most aloof and un-cuddly cat of any of the many cats I have had over the years. He put me off the colour for life, though I'm glad that everyone else has cuddly ones.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 March 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Because they're not as "pretty" as the white ones or the torti ones or the tabby ones... 
I worked at a Cats Protection adoption centre for a couple of years. If we had a litter of 'pretty' kittens in, there'd be fights over them! The blacks & most black&whites were ignored (white & black ones were ok though!). ! 

Click to expand...




 I do not agree, I love black cats had two till Kassie gor run over    I would love another but hubby wont let me.

 so just have a tabby and white and black left OMO

 ATEOTD a cat should be chosen for personality and ability to fit into your own family.

 I would dearly challenge anyone who let say wanted ginger only and the ginger one had issues with soiling etc, but the black cat was faultless perfect for the family.

 But no they want ginger so get ginger one only to find out they cannot deal with soiling and return it, makes my blood boil 

 Also the people that lie about where they live so they can get a cat, not realizing that branches communicate

This also makes me mad, why lie about where you live - don't they work it out that this will be checked out!!!

  I would loved two more black or black and whites


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (23 March 2013)

Apparently it's the same with rescue greyhounds...I have two black ones because they get adopted less...but also I love black animals generally, dogs horses and cats...


----------



## cptrayes (23 March 2013)

Cobiau Cymraeg Nadolig said:



			Apparently it's the same with rescue greyhounds...I have two black ones because they get adopted less...but also I love black animals generally, dogs horses and cats...

Click to expand...

I love black horses, but I really posted to ask how on earth your user name is pronounced????


----------



## alainax (23 March 2013)

Im really shocked by this lol! Most of the cats people own around me are black and white.. almost as common as black and white horses 

Maybe they are less likely to be adopted as are so common? People want something a bit different?


As for the pure black ones, I dont think ive ever met, and I certainly wouldn't be against havin one  Although I do love a solid coloured cat. I have a Korat (solid blue ) and a Hanava (solid chocolate).These breeds are only every allowed to be that set colour. With the Havana Even the whiskers, paw pads etc are all the one colour  Im a bit obsessed with them being just one colour 

So yes...  pure black cat with all the one colour.. sounds wonderful


----------



## Auslander (23 March 2013)

I actively prefer black cats! One of mine is even more of a witches cat than your average black cat, as he has extra toes on each foot. Apparently, in the Middle Ages, he would have been drowned at birth, as extra toes were seen as a 'mark'.

He's very intelligent, very beautiful, and has gorgeous fat velvety feet. Not a massive fan of being picked up, but wouldn't dream of biting or scratching, and occasionally chooses to sit on my lap.

His brother is half the size, short haired, has normal feet, and is black with white paws, white chest and white whiskers. He's a talker, a snuggler, and thick as two short planks!


----------



## Asha (23 March 2013)

Stroppy Mare said:



			I'm afraid when I chose my cats we were given them as they were the wildest of the litters, one just so happened to be a black female and the other a black and white male. Wouldn't say these were particularly feral now, but they are yard cats. Wouldn't swap them for the world, and I love them even more for their personalities as well as their colouring.

Someone didn't go to 'how to put a cat together school' clearly... (Lol!)











'High five!'





Click to expand...

Love all the cats on here.

Snap Stroppy mare! we also have Bobs brother, who is black and white.. They are our yard cats too. They both like riding in the wheelbarrows tto. Plus they love sitting on the arena fence while we ride. I swear if they could talk they would be criticising !

Bob also likes to sit on the jumps while your approaching, sometimes he moves, sometimes you have to jump the cat and the fence !


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (23 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I love black horses, but I really posted to ask how on earth your user name is pronounced???? 

Click to expand...

Heheh it's cobby eye cum rige (like ride but with a hard 'g') Na (short a ) dolig - stress goes on the 'do' (short 'o')

Simples!

Which reminds me, that's my Christmas name....haven't got round to changing it back...mind you the weather's about the same...


----------



## here_i_am (23 March 2013)

Oh since we're now posting pics, i cannot resist! 

Some of my handrears from CPL, RSPCA & random handings-in:



















One of our dogs in VERY maternal. She lets them suckle & does bum-cleaning duties! 













LOVE this pic













this one was tabby, but i can't leave her out!













And this is my special boy who i ended up keeping  He was very very poorly & deformed & not expected to survive. He'll be 5 next month 













Im trying to NOT be a mad cat lady, but it's hard!


----------



## Fransurrey (23 March 2013)

Oh my, I'm overcome with cuteness! That dog is amazing. I've just been looking at the CPL websites as am getting kitty cravings. I have to choose carefully as Rosco has been afraid of cats before (but the last two oldies I've taken in have been ok). There are so many black and white cats, I'm surprised. I'm another whose favourite cat colours are black and black/white!

This was Suzi, who I took in as a terminally ill (liver failure) case. She was expected to go downhill within weeks, but she was with me for 6 months, so got to have the sun on her back.






Then after her I took on Cleetus (was named Bobby, but he was just too characterful for a boring name!). He was 12 when I got him. Sadly developed kidney failure and was pts last August, aged 14.  Left a HUGE hole. Until after Christmas, I was a mess, mentally.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 March 2013)

what a bellyful collection of cats.

 To one and all its nice to see such loved well cared for kitty's .  I could have them all.


----------



## dafthoss (24 March 2013)

I love my little black cat. She is quite high maintenance for a cat and a bit of a stress head but her brother was completely the opposite, sadly he's no longer with us. Also have a black and white cat and shes a nutter but very good fun. 

This is our fluffy black boy that's no longer with us  he was such a personality and the loveliest boy to have arround






This is his sister using all her bravery to conquer the bag, she's very cuddly now and would spend all day sat with you if she could. Her and her brother both completely black, no white any where. 








And the bonkers black and white one, she fetches, back flips and is just mad when ever she's awake


----------



## highlandponygirl (24 March 2013)

Awww those kitties are cute.

I love black cats and when looking to rescue/buy a black coloured cat is at the top of my list. Done the pretty 'look how white his coat is' and constantly having to defluff my clothes before i go to work etc is a pita lol. With black cats their fur blends in with everything, no spending 15 minutes in the morning attacking yourself with a lint roller and less time and effort spent hoovering the carpets as you just cant see it  well thats my excuse


----------



## CLM (24 March 2013)

Here is my beautiful 9 month old boy.  I have checked, and he is not totally black, he has 3 white hairs underneath his chin! 







I do agree, the black fur does not show nearly as much as the white,  which was all good, but then I got the teenage mother below, so now have white hairs everywhere again.


----------



## Adopter (25 March 2013)

I have an all black cat with green eyes, she loves to be warm and spends as much time as she can stretched out across radiators!  During this cold spell she seems to have managed to convince us that she needs to sleep on our bed!

She was living rough when we had her having had two litters, but was thought to have been born domesticated, she loves attention and will climb on my lap every time I sit down, she is the most loving cat I have every owned.

I do have a very handsome ginger and white tom as well, who was also a rescue but feral, he also seems this winter to have managed to move into the house! Both were suposed to be stable cats


----------



## Goldenstar (25 March 2013)

I had no idea black cats where unpopular I love them , the only cat I would avoid is a white one because of the skin cancer issues they can have.


----------



## suestowford (25 March 2013)

I've never put a pic up on here before but here goes, hopefully here is Milly, who sadly died two years ago. I still miss her.





I really enjoyed the kitten pics a couple of pages back!


----------



## NinjaPony (29 March 2013)

I have a black cat (and welsh mountain pony!) and he is the love of my life! He isn't totally black as he has a white tummy but so elegant and beautiful- though I am horribly biased.
I love all cats especially gingers but my boy was in the right place at the right time and we love him to bits. He is a funny little sod, very vocal, quite doglike with a huge personality and lots of opinion and can be a bit grumpy, but lovely and purry too. 
Black cats rule


----------



## windseywoo (30 March 2013)

I have 3 feral black cats which live down the yard, which I adopted from the cats protection. I have two boys and a girl and unless they are together I can not tell which is which. They are all pure black, not one speck of white on any of them and the only way I can tell which cat turns up is their size. The one cat is huge with short legs, whilst the second male is smaller but has longer legs and the girl is just tiny. I named them Rupert, Spike and Dru and my usual response from any of them is hissing, however they are very good at their job and no prey creature is safe. They are pretty much wild and I very rarely get anywhere near them, but they do seem pretty happy and when I can get close enough have very shiny coats.


----------



## HeatherAnn (5 April 2013)

If I was going to get a cat it would be black.

I have a black dog so I have a black wardrobe. Got to match your clothes (to hide the hair)


----------



## ChestnutTinker (11 June 2013)

It's bloody annoying!!
I have a black cat and people who meet him usually say 'OOH BLACK CAT, BAD LUCK' - He's even been named as ''A witches cat'' 
He is the most loving cat i've ever met and i'd never get rid of him! 

(Oh, and it's his first birthday today)







(he even gives kisses)


----------



## abracadabra (11 June 2013)

Weird prejudice and statistic!  If I were to get a cat, I would prefer black over any other colour.


----------



## Pongwiffy (11 June 2013)

I am surprised by that as I am another who actively prefers black animals although I would never not choose any animal based on colour. 

Tuxedo cats are my ultimate favourite!


----------



## Alexart (12 June 2013)

I have 4 almost completely black cats, one has a dot on her chest and is called Dot, her brother Rufus has a tiny white dot on his stomach and bleaches a browny colour in the sun, Beans is jet black and looks just like ChestnutTinkers cat, the other is called Fatblackcat we trapped him as a wild feral of about 6-8yrs old and took me 6 months to tame him compared to your average feral which takes abot 6-8 weeks, he has a tiny thin white stripe down one side so wether it's a scar or not I don't know.  They are just the same as any other colour personality wise, i never understand why folk are so funny about it either!  
My sister worked at a vets ages ago and a farmer brought in 3 black and white feral kittens to be pts, the vets though had a list of folk looking to rescue unwanted kittens so she rang round all of them but as soon as she mentioned they were black and white no-one wanted them as they weren't as cute as stripy ones or they'd clash with the furniture - I kid you not! - one lady came and looked at them but as they were more white than black and didn't look like the felix cats she didn't want them either!!  So my sister brought them home and they are the sweetest things, they're 6yrs old now and adorable and called Izzy, Dash and Marvin!!


----------



## Victoria25 (12 June 2013)

Lol, I chose a black cat over all the others!! He is very cute though! 







I was told that about dogs too ... I got a rottie - I must like black


----------



## Spudlet (12 June 2013)

Black dogs are supposedly harder to rehome too (though I took one on!). I think it's meant to be harder to get a really nice picture of them - although the ones on this thread are all lovely looking


----------



## abracadabra (12 June 2013)

Spudlet said:



			I think it's meant to be harder to get a really nice picture of them
		
Click to expand...

It's very hard to get a good photo of my black horse, so I can believe this.


----------



## SmallHunter (12 June 2013)

We have 2 black cats FatMartin the comedy cat








and skinny milly








both rescues and awesome. I wasn't a cat lover at all until we got them.


----------



## Lego (21 June 2013)

I've had a lot of people joke that black cats are unlucky, or witches cats...

All the family cats have been black, or black & white, completely by chance 

When I got my own cats I wanted to rehome, and Cats Protection offered me cats - but warned me that the 'pretty' ones are in high demand since I wanted younger cats. I chose cats based on personality, and ones without too much of a traumatic history, as I'm young, and didn't think it would be fair to have an older cat that has lost it's home, then me to have lodgers, boyfriend, hopefully one day babies etc cluttering up their house 

The first cats I saw were 2 fluffy black brothers - didn't even go to see any more as they were lovely and so friendly! 

My only regret with black cats - especially fluffy Norwegian crosses - is that they leave tufts of fluff everywhere, and whatever I wear the cat hair shows! Beige carpets and wood floors don't go with the black very well!


----------



## Lego (21 June 2013)

SmallHunter said:



			We have 2 black cats FatMartin the comedy cat








and skinny milly








both rescues and awesome. I wasn't a cat lover at all until we got them.
		
Click to expand...

OMG!! Where did you get the santa outfit from?! I want one! The cats may not be so impressed though


----------



## zoon (26 June 2013)

I'll never have a black cat again - first disappeared, the other was pts after getting leukaemia. Never had any problem with cats of other colours so they are certainly bad luck for me!


----------



## linperrie (13 September 2013)

I love black cats, but after my beautiful pacha was pts with a stomach tumour at 11years old I couldn't have another. He was the catty love of my life and there will never be another to take his place. So now I have a black n white and a white n black. I would have had anything bar pure black as that would have been too hard :-(


----------



## TheresaW (15 September 2013)

These are Rio and Ozzie.

Oz has a few white hairs on his chest, looks as though he has been dabbed with a paint brush.







We also have a tabby and white Maine ****, a tiny tabby who is 10 years old but never grew up, and a ginger and white cat.  All were rescues apart from the Maine ****.


----------

